# For Pantera Fans



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Some of you may have heard this some but for you that have not its here





I love it:thumb:RIP Dime.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

My head hurts


----------



## A-town (Feb 16, 2010)

this isnt my cup of tea but i got to admit its alot better than this poo in the charts!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely one of their lesser known tracks but just as superb as their other stuff!! 

Ross have you heard their cover of Cat Scratch Fever, that's pretty cool. Their 80s stuff was interesting, nothing like Cowboys from Hell or what followed after. Sounded like a heavier version of Kiss haha.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

They did start as a glam/hair metal group....










Vinnie just looks wrong....lol!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah haha, totally different. That's even a later 80s pic as it's got Phil Anselmo and he didn't join until later. Had some other vocalist to start with.

I managed to get vinyl copies of 'Projects in the Jungle' and 'Metal Magic' which are two of their early albums. Have a look on Youtube for some of the tracks.

This is off 'Power Metal' which was Phil Anselmo's first album with Pantera -


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love this too With Dime on vocals


----------

